# Overheating gto temp are very high



## Joe Giuseppe Gusmano (Jul 16, 2017)

Trying to figure out why my gto gets so hot


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Joe Giuseppe Gusmano said:


> Trying to figure out why my gto gets so hot


Too broad a question and not enough info to go on. Read the "Sticky" above in this forum on GTO overheating. You will have to narrow it down one step at a time as it could be a number of things.

What year?
Engine?
Compression?
Cam specs?
Carb type?
Type of gas used?
Exhaust system - cast iron or headers?
Exhaust "butterfly" stuck shut on cast iron manifold?
Automatic or Manual?
Gear Ratio?
AC?
Anti-freeze ratio mix?
Radiator type?
New or factory?
Ever been flushed?
Thermostat type & rated temp?
Waterpump style/type?
Clutch fan or solid?
Size of fan?
Fan shroud?
Pulley sizes?
What is HOT?
Gauge or Idiot Light?
Factory temp sensor or aftermarket?
Outside temp in your area?
Has water pump been changed?
Has divider been clearanced?
New or old hoses?
Points or electronic?
Factory or aftermarket distributor?
Initial Timing setting?
Total timing?
Timing curve- all in at?
Vacuum advance?
Have you shot the cooling system with a hand-held Laser Temp gun to confirm your gauge temps or check for hot spots within the system?


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here's the link if you can't locate the sticky:

http://www.gtoforum.com/f178/possible-causes-gtos-overheating-15588/


----------

